# WHY DO YOU THINK ......



## Guy (May 13, 2002)

...... you are a good driver?


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

Actually, I don't think I'm a good driver, It's a well known fact that I'm a good driver. ;D


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

just look at my pic ;D :-X


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

I clasify myself as a semi-good driver!! ;D


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> ...... you are a good driver?


Depends what you mean by good driver.

Track pace? Car craft? Smoothness? Raw pace? Anticipation? Consideration to other road users? Adherance to Highway code? Total miles covered versus accidents involved in?

>PS I'm crap


----------



## garvin (May 7, 2002)

Cos I am ;D


----------



## Antwerpman (Nov 4, 2002)

Why should I care if I am a good driver or not when I am so damn great in bed 

Now I'm off to start the 'Why do you think you are a great Shag' thread


----------



## Antwerpman (Nov 4, 2002)

> ...... you are a good driver?


Why do you think that I should not be???


----------



## newcasTTle (Nov 29, 2002)

question should be - why do you think everybody else is such a fucking dreadful driver? which of course they are! ;D


----------



## garvin (May 7, 2002)

> question should be - why do you think everybody else is such a fucking dreadful driver? which of course they are! Â ;D


Cos they are ;D


----------



## Antwerpman (Nov 4, 2002)

Why do you think you are qualified to judge other peoples driving??

Maybe we are all great and you just cant tell


----------



## Guy (May 13, 2002)

> Why should I care if I am a good driver or not when I am so damn great in bed
> 
> Now I'm off to start the 'Why do you think you are a great Shag' thread


ROTFLMAO ;D


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

> Why should I care if I am a good driver or not when I am so damn great in bed Â
> 
> Now I'm off to start the 'Why do you think you are a great Shag' thread


lol! go for it AM - it's better than the recent trend for slanging matches...

the worst that can happen is the forum might go downhill a little bit :

L


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

> the worst that can happen is the forum might go downhill a little bit :


Er, didn't that happen when Vlastan came along?


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> Er, didn't that happen when Vlastan came along?


What happened then? And when did I come along? :


----------



## nickyb (Dec 29, 2002)

Because i am :


----------



## Guy (May 13, 2002)

Well, the self opinionated are quite evident. 
There are those who think they are good in bed and that is more important and even GaryC, someone who who has obviously thought of various driving aspects says he is crap! (I think someone is telling little porkies here!)

Perhaps the question should have been:

WHAT MAKES YOU A GOOD DRIVER?

n.b. Being great in bed doesn't let you drive very far unless it is a weany car you drive.


----------



## racer (Feb 3, 2003)

I'm crap in bed. I keep falling out!! ;D


----------

